# Shimano zum Anfüttern



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2005)

Da dieses Jahr keine Anspo stattfindet, hat Shimano zur Vorstellung der neuen Produkte regionale Ausstellungen für die Händler ins Leben gerufen.

Zur ersten in Stuttgart (bzw. Leinfelden) war ich eingeladen und gebe Euch hier zum "anfüttern" die ersten Bilder von neuen Geräten und Zubehör.

Mehr dazu dann im neuen Magazin:






Biocraft Wathose mit Wechselsohle





Schätzchen...





Navi XSA





Ultegra XSA





Twinpower FB





Tiagra





Hyperloop TRZ





Technium BX TE Bolorute





Speedmaster Feeder extra heavy


Hier kann über das Thema Diskutiert werden!


----------

